# National Black Cat Appreciation Day



## Ruthanne (Aug 17, 2020)

*Have you ever had a black cat?  I have had 4 in my life.  So, it's time to celebrate National Black Cat Appreciation Day*...☄


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 17, 2020)

Never had one,  but we have a dark smokey black cat at my apartment complex  that Lil'Bear loves to visit with everyday on our walks. 
The kitty is so sweet.


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 17, 2020)

Bonnie said:


> Never had one,  but we have a dark smokey black cat at my apartment complex  that Lil'Bear loves to visit with everyday on our walks.
> The kitty is so sweet.


I had a black cat named Smokey many, many years ago.


----------



## Mr. Ed (Aug 17, 2020)

I have three black cats from the same litter


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 17, 2020)




----------



## Devi (Aug 17, 2020)

I've had two black cats. The second one lived 22 years.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 17, 2020)

2 all black and one black and white.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 17, 2020)




----------



## Keesha (Aug 17, 2020)

Meet Smokey... not a black cat


----------



## Autumn (Aug 17, 2020)

*Tuxedo cats need love too...*


----------



## Mr. Ed (Aug 17, 2020)

Black cat? Who has black sheep in their family?


----------



## Ceege (Aug 17, 2020)

What timing!  I just got a black kitten one week ago today.  She is nine weeks old and I named her Misty.  I'll post a picture later on.


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 17, 2020)

Ceege said:


> What timing!  I just got a black kitten one week ago today.  She is nine weeks old and I named her Misty.  I'll post a picture later on.


Forward to that


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Aug 17, 2020)

Black cats are so pretty their eyes stand out against their fur.  I had 3 cats, two were tiger striped and one was white and gray. The two tiger striped cats were feral cats and adapted to indoor life very quickly and the gray and white one came from a shelter.


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 17, 2020)

My black cats names were Sam, Smokey, Tom and Angel.


----------



## Ceege (Aug 17, 2020)

Here's Misty.....





Wish I had her energy.


----------



## Ceege (Aug 17, 2020)

I've had this saved for years.  I usually post it around Halloween.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Aug 17, 2020)

My black cat, Marianne


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 17, 2020)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 17, 2020)




----------



## Wren (Aug 17, 2020)

My black cat was called Jinx, the  only pet I’ve ever owned, I adored her, sadly, she died after being hit by a car....


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Aug 18, 2020)




----------



## Damaged Goods (Aug 21, 2020)

When I was a kid, there was an all-white cat in the neighborhood.  I thought that this was so rare but was informed that an all-black cat was even rarer.

Yet here in the relatively small  universe of an Internet discussion forum, it seems that all-black cats are quite common.


----------



## Ceege (Oct 4, 2020)

Misty will be 4 months old on the 10th.  She loves sitting on the window sill on the front porch watching the birds and the squirrels playing there.  And, I think the squirrels love teasing her.


----------



## Ceege (Oct 4, 2020)

~~


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 4, 2020)




----------



## win231 (Oct 4, 2020)

One of the wild cats I cared for had 3 all-black kittens.  After I met her boyfriend, I saw that he was all black with a small patch of white under his nose.


----------



## peramangkelder (Oct 5, 2020)

This is Sylvester who is sitting on the dining table in this photo....naughty boy....tsk!tsk!tsk!
Sadly we had to have Sylvester put to sleep at the ripe old age of 19 after suffering a broken jaw
We are not sure how he sustained this awful injury but the 2 large Boxer dogs who live behind us are vicious


----------

